# Stolen gun web sites?



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of a web site that you can run a serial number of a gun to see if it is stolen? I have come across a couple of guns by private sale in the past (not on here) that I passed on because I had a funny feeling about them and Im thinking about buying again and would like to check numbers, so I dont miss another good deal.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The FDLE runs this one. It probably only covers FL though.

http://pas.fdle.state.fl.us/pas/item/displayGunSearch.a


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks i will give it a go when the time comes, if you or any body come up with one that is a national link let me know....better safe than sorry:thumbup:


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Try Here.

http://www.hotgunz.com/

Robert


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

FDLE site covers Florida only.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd sure like to know of one also .


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried the hotgunz.com website (thanks by the way) and checked a old gun of mine came up clean,but from.what I read on the disclaimer the information was from people who report there gun stolen not a national data base( that is just what I got from it) so I called my local sheriffs office to ask if they knew of a web site or if they would run numbers an they said that only the officers can do it the public can't call in and ask,but the city police might be able to run it,so I was transferred to city police, said the same thing but wanted to know where my location was an wanted to send a patrolmen to me,I said I was just asking so that I don't waste my money because I know if it is stolen I have to turn the gun in and I know you won't give me my money back. But this idiot acted like I said I just bought this gun from a crack head can I see if it is stolen. So absolutely no help from local law enforcement , but she did say if you buy it and run the numbers we can arrest you for buying a stolen firearm,that's when I told her that is exactly what I am trying to avoid but you won't help me. I know a lot of you are gona say go through a dealer to broker the sale but that sometimes may take to long or get a bill of sale which I have bought guns before in the past an haven gotten one,and sometimes people that are selling a gun don't want to do that an they are legit. Anyways just wanted to share that in mobile al, if you want a serial number run go to the city hq........but go with a lawyer!!


----------



## Prokrastin8r (May 16, 2011)

Ruger1, while I don't have the answer, I applaud you for being cautious. A jail sentence for an honest man buying a stolen gun would be nearly as heartbreaking as that lengthy run-on sentence that you posted above. ) (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*catch 22 screwed either way

guess it is easier to catch the unknowing buyer then go after the thief*


think it would be hard to prove you knew it was stolen but it will still cost you to prove your innocence

most guns that get stolen the owner has no idea what the ser number is so they cant report it stolen to any data base


i had one stole back in the 80's think ill look for the info i have on it and run it to see what pops up


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@ prokrastin8r, yeah I guess it might be just a bit of a run on, guess all the BS gets me a bit off. I did talk to a local gun shop owner that told me ALA law DOES NOT require you to get a bill of sale or run the numbers so if I bought a gun and it was stolen I could not be held liable, and that the police can run serial numbers but will ask for all your personal info. So The woman I spoke to did not know what the hell she was talking about!! 
Now with all that being said even though it is law in ALA dosent mean they still wouldnt arrest me and make my life hell and make me burn through alot of money to clear my name.........so the search continues fro a web site that can help. ALMOST makes you wish you were a criminal those idiots seem to always get away with it....ALMOST:cursing:


----------

